# Swan Personalities



## Canoncan (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes the bird shots are a plenty. I try to study deeper, a sort of Freudian existential study of their personalities.:lmao: This is what I found. At the Bay we had three different species of Swans.

The shy Mute.







The Organizing Trumpeter.






The Juvenile Trumpeter Show off.






The Keen Trumpeter Observer.






The Gossip Busy Body Trumpeter






The Teacher






The Ritalin Trumpeter






As this was the only Tundra Swan She is the misguided.






An oldie.. Playing Shy on a First  Date.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 31, 2006)

Great shots Peter., these swans are much tougher to shot then our familiar Canada Geese!  Did you under-expose a bit for these?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome stuff Peter.  The shots are amazing as always.  
  Thanks for the chuckle too.


----------



## puzzle (Jan 31, 2006)

Wonderful! And great interpretation too 
I love #1, it is beautiful with that little drop of water.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh my!  Wonderful shots, just wonderful!  : )


----------



## Billy Webb (Jan 31, 2006)

cool shots.... but i didnt no they had teeth  wow can you imagine being bitten!


----------



## Arch (Jan 31, 2006)

Brilliant series, really like the detail in the first one and the comp and colours on the last. superb :thumbup:


----------



## WildBill (Jan 31, 2006)

Outstanding series, and I love the commentary.:lmao: 

  Bill


----------



## woodsac (Jan 31, 2006)

Another sharp series!


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)

The running commentary is good, the photo's are great! :thumbsup:


----------

